# Admit you've thought of trying to stack your dog.



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

This is for my working line purists....have you ever done it? Tried to stack your dog. I was purusing through the Critique my dog posts and I saw a stack of a dog and laughed out loud. Phantom would be so pissed if I wasted training time trying to get her to stand with her hock on the ground. 

I once got an accidental half stack from her. At least is showed her standing straight. Anyway it made me laugh (and miss my pup) thinking about the amount of cajoling, peanut butter, tugs it would take to get a perfect stack. 



The things we do with our dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Well I stack mine but certainly not with his hock on the ground! If that's how he'd look I'd re-stack him. I stack him the same way he stands when he hears a noise and stops to look. Same for Kenya (working lines). Both of them free stack when they are alert. I don't like stacks that look unnatural or unbalanced.

Actually my pure working lines bitch has a UKC CH title (not by me) and I imagine it involved a fair amount of stacking.


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

So is it a show/Sieger to have the hock almost on the ground? I guess I should ask the show folks.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

No the "hock on the ground" stack sterotypically is *some* AM/Canadian show lines, usually ones that compete in the specialty ring. 

I have stacked my working lines but I stack them in accordance to their structure not to look like any of the show line (German or American).


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

Sorry if this post angers/irks/upsets anybody....I was just thinking about confirmation and then of course working lines....and the different venues of dog sport.

Edited to add: I love all GSD's. Anything else is a cat. Just IMHO.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I tried to stack my pup a month ago, it ended up with her biting me and both of us rolling on the ground. It was all in good fun, came out of it with some really good shots of us together. I haven't tried since then.


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

Hey if you try to stak "Fatty" can you please post pictures?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Admit you've thought of trying to stack your d*

Good question! I'm guilty









I did it once to post here in the Critique section, with little succeed and I recently tried again to update her picture in the Pedigree Database, which was even more lame specially given that she's in that odd stage of teenage were she's all leggy.

When I see the people of my Show GSD club (the only thing available related to dogs in 500 miles around) I'm amazed to see those 3 months old pups stacked patiently. I imaging myself trying to do the same thing with my dog at the same age and I picture myself with my arms full of bites and scratches


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Admit you've thought of trying to stack your d*

A lot of Show line breeders begin stacking at 4 to 7 weeks. By 3 months they are veterns.

I have a working gal that self stacks on a regular basis.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Admit you've thought of trying to stack your d*



> Originally Posted By: laukaoudaHey if you try to stak "Fatty" can you please post pictures?


Ha! I haven't even thought of that before but now that you mention it I think I might try...I will definately post up some pics of that, now if he would just cooperate with me...he likes to bite me too so he might be difficult for me to move into place, lol!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Admit you've thought of trying to stack your d*

I've tried and failed miserably on many occasions.







You really need more than one person to get a good one and I just don't have that. 

Of course he self stacks in the most beautiful way but never when my camera is handy.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Admit you've thought of trying to stack your d*

Here is Rayne with minimal assistance.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Admit you've thought of trying to stack your d*

I've stacked Risa (Mutt) in a GSD-stack. And there's no way her hock would rest on the ground. She's not angled enough!

It's mostly the overangulated dogs that can (and do) stack with their hock on the ground. Most moderate dogs just can't stand that way. It's not required anyway. The forward hind leg is supposed to be positioned where it would place itself in forward motion. The back hind leg is supposed to be positioned where it would be pushing off for forward motion (that's the idea behind the stack from what I remember reading somewhere anyway). So a moderately angled dog wouldn't be able to hock-stand or drop its hips like an overangulated dog.

Underangulated Mutt dog in a GSD stack (there's just no way she can place that hock on the ground without sitting down):


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Admit you've thought of trying to stack your d*

I had someone hold my dog and stack him. I was about 30 feet away holding his toy...see my link below under Nandi.
I tried several times on my own. using his obedience commands to stad. Went OK, but frustrating


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Admit you've thought of trying to stack your d*

First attempt at 16 weeks old.









Messy attempt one month ago


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Admit you've thought of trying to stack your d*

Not only have I stacked my WL dogs, I've even shown one of them!

I had to show Kessy so she can be koered next year. I entered her in a show about 2 months ago and did several sessions of ring training. She actually did pretty well at the show! I did feel very out of place being the only working-line person there








We only had one very embarrasing moment - Shelley Strohl was handling her and since it was very hot that day, she brought her under the tent in the shade while she waited to be measured. Under that tent was the table with all the trophies. Kessy is one of those dogs that insists on being on top of tables, chairs...anything. And of course that included the table - she jumped up (all 4 feet) onto the table in an instant, nearly taking down at least a dozen trophies. But no damage was done and everyone had a good laugh.

Kessy ended up getting an SG rating!
Here is one shot from the show:









I am a hardcore working line person but I do think it's important to be sure that the dogs meet the breed standard! So...I endure the torture of being the outcast at the shows


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'> i have a show dog that i showed once when he was a puppy. it was our first time in the ring. i tripped over him. we'll never win Wimbledon, i mean Westminster.</span>


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

My least feeble attempt at stacking. I used this picture to post in the critique section and as his photo on the pedigree database.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

I plan on having Flash in a show next month so I do have my work cut out for me.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I stack all of my dogs, or I should say that I, or my daughter does. The other takes the picture, and one of the boys stand in front to get their attention. Of course, the best pictures are after the dog has had a work out. Then, the tongue is hanging out and the dog is more likely to stand still. Three of my four dogs are working line dogs. I like to have good pictures on my website and also the Pedigree Database, so a good stack is important. But, I also show my own dogs in conformation shows. I feel it is just as important to know their structure - strengths and weaknesses, and that will help me when they are titled and I am going to breed them.

I started out with my first GSD, a show line and we went to NASS. A huge step for someone new to the breed and the show scene, but I'd grown up showing horses, steers, rabbits...why not dogs? I also did a lot of livestock judging so I understand conformation and critiques. 

It makes perfect sense to me to do it all, with my own dogs. And each time I show or trial my dogs, I learn something new.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: laukaoudaSorry if this post angers/irks/upsets anybody....I was just thinking about confirmation and then of course working lines....and the different venues of dog sport.
> 
> Edited to add: I love all GSD's. Anything else is a cat. Just IMHO.


There are pretty clear differences in type, but that's not to say one can't do the other. My Kenya is pure working lines yet has a conformation CH title. Nikon is west German show type and will be a "show dog" and yet does not stack with hocks on the ground. This is what he looks like stacked:









This is me trying to stack Kenya summer 2007, as you can see she is less than thrilled:









Like others have said, unless you are lucky to capture a free stack at the right angle, it takes three people to get a good stack pic. One to stack, one to snap the pic, and one to get ahead of the dog and call him. The last one is important b/c otherwise the dog's might get annoying and fidget or lean back, making their front look weird. In a Sieger type show you almost always have a double handler. The handler has the dog in the ring but the owners are on the sidelines calling the dog and getting his attention with toys. This keeps the dog up and alert looking. I love pictures of dogs in a free/natural stack, it's just hard to get them at the correct angle, showing off their structure.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I would LOVE to have someone who knew what they were doing stack Mandi just so I could get a picture of her doing it. She does it on her own, but its always when we are out playing and she hears something, and NEVER when I have a camera.

When I try to do it she nips at me and licks me and turns around to see what I am doing my her rump and why I am messing with her legs and feet and we both end up frustrated. LoL.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> Like others have said, unless you are lucky to capture a free stack at the right angle, it takes three people to get a good stack pic. One to stack, one to snap the pic, and one to get ahead of the dog and call him. The last one is important b/c otherwise the dog's might get annoying and fidget or lean back, making their front look weird. In a Sieger type show you almost always have a double handler. The handler has the dog in the ring but the owners are on the sidelines calling the dog and getting his attention with toys. This keeps the dog up and alert looking. I love pictures of dogs in a free/natural stack, it's just hard to get them at the correct angle, showing off their structure.


I actually can get some of my dogs to stack by myself. I didnt have any problems with Rayne in the picture I posted, although someone walking their dog almost in front of her helped. I do find my girls stay better when I have them on something (like Rayne is on the bench). Their stand/stays are hardly rock solid.







Yep it is a training issue. 

I do agree with the other posters that said even the working lines have to be "correct" structure wise to do their job.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Liesje
> ...


I don't know if I would call it a training "issue". They certainly can be trained to free stack or stay in a placed stack but since double handling is what happens at the shows and pretty much everyone does it, I'll do it too rather than train the dog to be in control of himself. And even a dog who will be stacked by a single person at home might be a mess at a show where there's 45 dogs running up into each other in the ring and the sidelines are full of people whistling and shouting. Most of the dogs I see in the German style ring just gait better and present better when they are "up" and alert and happy to be going towards their owner. With Nikon the stacking training is more about making all the man-handling acceptable and fun, not so much actually training him to stack and hold a stack. We will be doing ring training but again, that's more for getting the dog to enjoy the general atmosphere of chaos and not so much training him to gait and stack. A good handler should know how to properly gait and stack each individual dog, IMO. I'm not enough of an expert in conformation to even know exactly how my dog should be presented, my job is to just get him comfortable so he has fun in that atmosphere without being overly distracted or stressed by all the other dogs and the people calling.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Try.. just TRY to imagine stacking a Czech-line, pony-sized, less-than-2-year-old Grimm in a stack. I always get KISSED to death! Last time, he scoured my corneas! His attitude is:







"Ahahahahahahaaa!!"









Yeah.. okay.. I'll wait until he's a bit older before trying to stack "Goofzilla."


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Lies, I was just referring to their general stand stay. If their feet on on the ground and there is something more fun in front of them they are a lot like a classic movie, "Gone with the Wind". THAT is my training issue.









I agree two or three people would make stacking much easier but I usually only have my two assistants "myself and I" on our outings to help me! Myself and I are even less cooperative than the dogs are.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yup, always start them when they are young. 

Vala, I stacked her then stood in front of her. Another person took the photo.









Nike is a very balanced dog so she would self stack. I had a toy on the ground, told her to stay and I took the photo.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Vala is GORGEOUS................... sorry, off-topic!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

You can stack and photograph a dog by yourself. Every stack I've taken of Risa has been taken by me alone. She has a fairly solid stay so I position her and tell her to 'stay.' I then ready the camera (I usually have it on a timer) and stand in front of her with a toy or treat to get good expression. 

It can be done! I swear it.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

It takes three people to take stack pics!? Really!? .....I set my dogs up, tell them to stay, kneel to get the picture, and throw something in front of them so they look ahead...and I end up with pictures like this:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Guys, I'm talking about a 12 week old puppy, lol. Of course I can stack both my adults at home and get them to stay (or just stay in whatever position they are placed and told to "wait"), but the puppy? Yeah right!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I had this one in photos the other day-but here Blackjack stacked naturally. He did have another shot with him facing straight but I actually preferred this one.









Here's a three week old puppy we nicknamed "Showdog" everytime he was set down for a photo he naturally stacked. The first time he did it at two weeks we cracked up and did it like 4 more times and every time he moved right into a stack! He is still posing at 4 months the owners send me photos


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, a 12 week old puppy would need 2 people or the right camera.


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

Here are two natural-stack photos of my dog. The one where he looks truly alert is when he saw a squirrel.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

AARRGGHH!!! Those photos Jackie took are perfect!! Just pose 'em and walk away and shoot?? That does it-- I'm sending GRIMM to Jackie!!







Good luck trying to fend off The Rapidfire Prehensile Tongue of "Mr. Kissy!"







Anyone wearing a bit of make-up, trying to stack Grimm would end up looking like a Salvador Dali painting in no time!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I stack my dogs all the time, I enjoy it.








When I was in Juniors, I use to show Isa








One of my better stacks of her
























This is the closest I'll get of Isa's "freestack", actually she normally stands like this 









Cody at 2 years








This is cody's "freestack", he stands like this most of the times









I have so many pictures of Isa beening stacked, I can never get a good enough picture...


----------



## euphoricgear (Jan 6, 2009)

sorry, new here, what is stacking? from the pictures it looks like trying to get the hind feet to be planted on the ground while the boned that goes after doesnt touch the ground. is that right?

thanks


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Welcome to the board!

Stacking is the "show stance" GSDs are posed in for shows and judging conformation. The positions most of the dogs in this thread are standing in, with one hind foot in front of the other rather than both hind feet next to one another.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

euphoricgear, welcome to the site and the wonderful world of GSD!

A 'stack' is the show pose we get our GSD's in that is supposed to show them off the best. For our breed, the front legs are supposed to be in line with each other and right under their shoulders.

And the rear is where most of our stacking 'issues' come in. The leg on the far side of the camera is supposed to be a bit tucked and under the dog. While the leg closest to the camera is supposed to be stretched out behind with the hock perpendicular to the ground.

Here's a site explaining:

http://www.geocities.com/draco_cd/Juniors/stack.html


----------



## euphoricgear (Jan 6, 2009)

oh ok thanks. they do look good like that. i've always liked the look of gsh because of that stance.


----------



## euphoricgear (Jan 6, 2009)

i like this look but i dont know if it's suppose to be a good stack?
http://germanshepherdpuppiesblog.com/files/White_German_Shepherd.jpg


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

Nikkia really doesn't like being stacked she puts up with it but she doesn't love to do it. As you can see in her pic she's looking at me like mom why are you making me do this? seriously why? LOL


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I really NEED to, since we should have some stacked photos of the dogs on our website. Just seems we never get around to doing a stacked dog photo session. Is sort of a pain in the butt, and much easier with 2-3 people than just 1!

This is a posed stacked photo of Kaiser from several years ago.









This is a free stack of Raven. She just walked into it while we were playing ball one day and I happened to have a camera with me, so I told her to stay and snapped the shot before throwing the ball.









A couple free stacks of Della. Same scenario, she just walked into them naturally while we were playing. She free stacks herself a lot, but rarely do I have a camera with me. I haven't worked with her enough on the stand command yet for her to be solid enough in it for me to get around to the side, and she kept turning to face me so neither is at a good angle and in the second one her head sort of disappears into the dark background.


----------



## majitrix (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is Garak's stack his own way lol (I think he was 10 months old there)








...and in this one I tried to make him stand like that








I'd like to get a good one some day. I wonder if he will fill out more? This pic is from 14 months old.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Leslie, I love that your dog is named Garak.







I'm not sure if he was named after a certain character or otherwise, but it's a great name.







Nice dog, too!

Love all the stack photos!


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

He looks fantastic, Leslie. He's really matured into a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## majitrix (Jun 30, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMLeslie, I love that your dog is named Garak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

He was born in Belgium and the litter letter for that year was 'G' 
At the time I was trying to think of a name my husband made me watch Star Trek... that's where I got it from.


----------



## majitrix (Jun 30, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: duenorthHe looks fantastic, Leslie. He's really matured into a gorgeous boy!!


Thank you Cheryl









How is Dasko? Have you posted any photos? I'd love to see some!







I bet he is super handsome now, he was a very fine looking puppy.
I have seen some of his litter mates around too and they are all very gorgeous.


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: majitrix
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: duenorthHe looks fantastic, Leslie. He's really matured into a gorgeous boy!!
> ...


Dasko is doing well. He's starting to mature and looking less like a dingo these days.







I'm hoping to see some of his littermates when the spring trials start up...and maybe Garak too?









This is the only photo I have that's even close to a stacked shot. He's too goofy to stand still for any length of time.


----------



## majitrix (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice! He is very handsome!









I can't wait til spring and to get back to training full force again.
I think Garak will be ready for his BH.


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: majitrixNice! He is very handsome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. It seems like snowstorms and weekend training are going hand in hand this winter. It's frustrating!! 
It sounds like Garak is doing great!! Do you have a specific trial in mind for the spring?


----------



## majitrix (Jun 30, 2007)

I know it is frustrating, the last 2 winters have been brutal. I have seriously thought about moving to Vancouver.

I will also be training with WRAC come the spring so probably enter that trial.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Here is a free stack taken in the driveway. She's fine boned and doesn't have the best front end, and is somewhat leggy but we love her anyway.







She's also out of coat in this photo (I know....excuses, excuses LOL!







). She has a "G" show rating under the USA system from an SV judge. 

PS. This is my first photo post--we'll see if it appears...if it is too large---can I please have help re-sizing?

Cathy








[/img]


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh wow--my photo is wayyy too big! Help please! 

Cathy


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for resizing!









Cathy


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

Yay I finally got a good stacking picture of Nikkia had to get my friend to help me because Nikkia will stack and stay but she won't look the other way! What do you guys think is there anything I need to fix? (her fluff on her fore legs is gone because my little 5 year old sister decided to play barbershop a few weeks ago...and needless to say I had to even it out, but at least that is all she got to before I caught her!)


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

It bothers me a bit because I have a European Working Line dog. However, the dog was not bought for show, strickly a companion that has never disappointed when it comes to intelligence, protection and versatility. 

I could say much more, but yes your initial post is disturbing, especially when it relates to a European Working Line dog.

.


----------

